# Parents <3



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ever known that you have the best parents ever? I think I do. My mom is, like, the best person ever. Why? Because she supports me in everything I do. I am 13. When I told my mom I wanted to breed bettas, she looked at me and asked 'What do we need?' When I found out Moonie had bad fins, too bad to breed, and I told her we needed to buy a NICE boy online, she smiled and hugged me and told me to start looking. And we arn't rich. We're not poor, either. And she never has to pretend to care about my bettas. Becuase she REALLY does. When Sparta bit Sunny's fins off, she was REALLY concerened. 

I love my mommy and daddy. Any cute/wonderful/happy stories about your parents? 
(please no "My parents are dumb....ect." and all that crap.)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not going to say my parents are dumb lol.

You're very lucky to have a supportive mom. My parents think I'm insane for liking bettas so much. So if I want to talk about bettas without being thought of as crazy, I come to the forum... :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's wonderful that you have such supportive parents. I never really had any hobbies when I was your age.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your lucky to have Supportive Parents. Mine only support me if they both really like the thing I want. My Mom doesn't like Animals. My Dad does though! He used to have a Pacu. Has Great Experience with all Types of Fish. Even Bettas!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here. My mom is not an animal lover but my dad was.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My mom is slightly annoyed by all my pets but in the end I know she loves them all.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

My mom is really supportive and sweet about my betta addiction. She is always very concerned with what's happening with them, and she even has 2 bettas of her own now! I suppose she doesn't really like how I got to 7, but I know she'd be sad if we got rid of them.


----------

